# Trachelectomy



## JadeyB (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi girls,

I have just found this site and have to say that it looks fab!!

I had a trachelectomy in July last year and we started ttc in February this year.  I am right at the beginning of any kind of tx, but due to the fact that I haven't had a regular period since a very young age (apart from when I was on the pill), I decided to take matters in to my own hands and asked for blood tests pretty much straight away.

I am just finding it such a frustrating rollercoaster of emotions.  I have had two day 21 blood tests and they both came back showing that I have not ovulated (well clearly not at the right time anyway).  I have missed two tests because AF came on day 18!!  This happened last month and I now have to wait until Day 21 all over again (which is now a Sunday!).  I also had a test on day 2, this came back normal, so the doctor has confirmed that I don't have pcos.

I find it very difficult to talk to many people about this, especially my DH (who is a pillar of support) but he doens't want to know the ins and outs of my AF!!

I would love to speak to anyone out there about pregnancy after trachelectomy and also about fertility in general.

I am so confused, am I allowed to drink tea, or if not de-caf tea, am I allowed the odd glass of wine, can I drink tap water, can i drink mineral water out of a plastic bottle?!?!?  You read so many different stories and I'm just not sure which ones to listen too!!

p.s. I have read a few threads from girls who have had a trachelectomy, but they all date back to last year and before.  If any of you girls are still online.  I would love to find out more.

xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello JadeyB, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

It was lovely to meet you in chat tonight. I hope you foudn it helpful and informative.

Regarding your day 21 bloods - if your AF is coming on day 18 that in itself is a problem becausel, clearly your cycle isn't long enough to fit everythign in it's supposed to to get your body ready to be pregnant. Without a regular cycle the day 21 test is pretty meanningless I would think. The whole point of it being day 21 is based on a 28 day cyle with ovulation around day 14 and AF on day 21. The majority of women ovulate exactly 14 before AF arrives so, by day 7, you should see a progesterone level high enough to show if you have ovulated. If your cycles vary greatly from 28 day it can be that you need to do the "day 21" test slightly earlier or slightly later. As I say, it's all a bit moot if you don't have regular cycles and I wuold, in fact, question the validity of the information on the other blood tests too to a degree. 
I am just wondering if you have any classic PCOS symptoms that might suggest your blood test is giving a false reading? I was never diagmnosed with PCO until I had a transvaginal scan and saw the polycystic nature for myself - after that, lots of things (like the inability to lose weight easily, hirsutism etc.) started to fall into place. It may be worth asking. Have you tried tracking your cycles using ovulation prediction kits? Might be worth a try to see if you even have an LH surge and, perhaps give you an idea of when to do the blood test again too.
You could, I suppose, ask your cons to do some follicle tracking scans to actually see if you develop a follicle that is released at all - this might even be the first stage of treatment as you could class it as a very sophisicated OPK!

What you might want to look into to help your cycles settle down is some complimentary therapies like acupucture or reflexology. Many ladies here have found having one or both of these has had a positive affect on their cycle so definitely worth looking into. I will leave you some links in a minute.

On the subject of being good while all this is going on - I can tell you have read Zita West's fab book about fertility and conception just from the things you mention! Yes, I think she gives you a fab start to what you can do to improve your lifestyle and aid conception but, frnakly, I would not get overly hung up about the finer details and allow yourself a little break now and again - As I said in chat, stressing yourself out worrying over the damage a glass of wine has done is not healthy anyway so just drink it and praise yourself for only having one glass this week instead!

I am sorry I don't know anyone on FF who has has your procedure, but I know a number of our members have had LETZ or cone biopsy or other pre-cancerous type treatments and, as I said in chat, I saw a news item a while ago about a woman who had a baby after the same op). 
There are number of older topics that mention it and some of the members who posted then might still be active now. Here's some you might want to contact:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=5541 (not currently posting but read her sig and have a look through her posts for some hope!)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=26485

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=7457

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=23803

Perhaps you could contact all these members by PM and ask them if they wish to start a thread to discuss those specific issues on the Fertiltiy Through Cancer section, or if not to offer you some advice. I am sure you could lead the way supporting others who come to FF with similar issues.

I would also suggest having a read through the Cervial Issues part of the board for information and, because you may be able to speak to others who have had less radical treatments as the result of cervical problems.

*Cervical Factor ~ *  

And here are those other links I mentioned:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary Therapies ~ *CLICK HERE 

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

And don't forget the chat room is available 24/7. 

Wishing you lots of luck.  Please shout if I can help you with anything else and do join in and post!

C~x


----------



## JadeyB (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Caz,

Thank you (and Dizzi_Squirrel) so much for making me feel welcome – I didn’t have a clue what I was doing in that chatroom – lol!!

Thank you so much for such sound advice.  I was convinced that I had PCO or PCOS, because as soon as I came off the pill, everything started to change. Bad skin, irregular periods, IBS (all of which I think are symptoms of PCOS).  All of which I thought I was imagining.

My GP told me that it was not PCO or PCOS, fortunately I have since been to my gynae con and he has said that my tests do show signs of PCOS (I think, or was it PCO – I’m still a little confused).  All those questions I mean to ask – lol!

I am being sent for a HSG and DH for tests and if those go well, I will be given 3 months of clomid and then if that doesn’t work possibly clomid with IUI.

Really pleased that things are moving forward, but fed up of waiting for day 1 again so that I can book the HSG appointment – who knows when that will arrive!? 

I have PM’d a couple of the girls and they are still online so that is cool!

Thanks again – I’m sure I’ll be back very soon with lots of stupid questions.
J  xx

p.s. Has anyone had an ovary removed?  I had a large cyst on mine when I was 18.  Although I was told at the time that it would have no affect on my fertility, I have heard differing stories…


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there jadey + welcome to FF 

i see you are looking at going onto clomid, we have a board specifically for the ladies on clomid so i will leave you the link to have a read through + dont hesitate to pop on to ask any ??'s 

here you go ~ _*CLICK HERE*_

takecare 

xxx


----------



## diesel74 (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello 

I had a trachelectomy in 2001 & have had no luck conceiving as of yet.

Not long after my surgery I came off the pill and I've had all sorts of problems ever since (I have PCOS & Endometriosis etc)
My weight is an issue and my doctor has given me Reductil but I have not lost hardly any weight yet! I am nearly at the top of the NHS waiting list for IVF but am not holding out any hope of being offered NHS treatment because my BMI is too high.

We are going to try private treatment at Chelsfield Park under Mr Steer as he has treated me in the NHS hospital & knows the history.

I've had some counselling which has really helped me come to terms with the Cancer issue and the difficulties it has caused me since.

I am 35 soon so I'm really hoping private IVF is possible at my size. Has anyone else been succesfull with IVF trachelectomy??


----------

